# sammclouis is in the building...bring it on...lol



## sammclouis

hi guys...not exactly a newbie......
but its good to be back & no im not going for top poster status...im just mainly on here to browse and have the occasional chat with old friends & also to make new friends...hope you all had a great christmas & have an even better 2008...i look forward to chatting.......love sammy xxxx


----------



## merlin wanderer

*welcome back*



sammclouis said:


> hi guys...not exactly a newbie......
> but its good to be back & no im not going for top poster status...im just mainly on here to browse and have the occasional chat with old friends & also to make new friends...hope you all had a great christmas & have an even better 2008...i look forward to chatting.......love sammy xxxx


 Welcome back sam xxx


----------



## sammclouis

***** said:


> Welcome back, Sam to the best m/h forum. (much better than the not so fun site)
> I wish you would take top poster back (ask admin) as I am embarrased to hold it and I don't want it!!



hiya....its good to be back...although im not going to go mad this time posting here there & everywhere...just the occasional chill out with friends new & old..im looking forward to it...missed the site...


----------



## cipro

Wecome back Sammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sammclouis

merlin wanderer said:


> Welcome back sam xxx



why thankyou billy....good to be here...samm


----------



## sammclouis

cipro said:


> Wecome back Sammmmmmmmmmmmmm



hiya cipro....hows it going matie....


----------



## sundown

hi, samm and welcome back (from a newbie)
I was just entering the building as you were leaving,
I know that you've lots of friends here who'll be glad of your return
all the best
sundown


----------



## Admin

***** said:


> Welcome back, Sam to the best m/h forum. (much better than the not so fun site)
> I wish you would take top poster back (ask admin) as I am embarrassed to hold it and I don't want it!!



I had to guess how many posts Sam had made but I think I got it about right


----------



## sammclouis

sundown said:


> hi, samm and welcome back (from a newbie)
> I was just entering the building as you were leaving,
> I know that you've lots of friends here who'll be glad of your return
> all the best
> sundown



AWWWWWW sweet...thanks...look forward to chatting  (but not as much as b4)


----------



## sammclouis

Admin said:


> I had to guess how many posts Sam had made but I think I got it about right



hhee hhee i would say it was around.......hmmmmmm....
lets see.....50,000,000.....
i know, i know i could chat for england!!!...these days im a quiet girl...you'll see..lol


----------



## sammclouis

***** said:


> I like it, I like it!
> Well done Admin.



its funny as im really enjoying being back on here....iv missed it..
and yes i still enjoy a galss or 2 of the red...


----------



## sammclouis

***** said:


> Kath had a few too many last saturday night



never...no...i dont believe that...
im sure kath is just like me when it come to drinking...moderation..!!!!


----------



## Geoff.W

Welcome back Sam from another newbee.


----------



## loubylou

Welcome home Samm.
Louby xx


----------



## sammclouis

Geoff.W said:


> Welcome back Sam from another newbee.



thankyou....
its great to see lots of new members,samm


----------



## sammclouis

loubylou said:


> Welcome home Samm.
> Louby xx



cheerz loubylou...


----------



## Deleted member 775

welcome back sam how ya doing


----------



## sammclouis

mandrake said:


> welcome back sam how ya doing



yeah im great thanks.....2008 has put the sparkle back into sammy..hhee hhee 
so how you doing?


----------



## Deleted member 775

not too good, if you have read the posts regarding the meet in derbyshire the old nerves have gone awol  so not driving at the mo. on the happy pils


----------



## walkers

hello again samm, good to see you can't keep a good poster down. glad to see you back and hope you have a great time on here as i know you had before.


----------



## avandriver

Welcome back 


Steve


----------



## mark e

Sam, how are you ? Mark from Wales with the ci. good to hear from you. Hope you and the van are ok !!!


----------



## tresrikay

*Welcome back*

Hi Sammy, I don't know you but I know that you are a legend in your own threadtime here at the place where all the nice people come. Hope that you are back for good and look forward to chatting. regards Rick.


----------



## ladytramp

*back again*



sammclouis said:


> hi guys...not exactly a newbie......
> but its good to be back & no im not going for top poster status...im just mainly on here to browse and have the occasional chat with old friends & also to make new friends...hope you all had a great christmas & have an even better 2008...i look forward to chatting.......love sammy xxxx



Hi Samm good to see you talking again on the forum.


----------



## wigan pier

*yippppeeee sams back*

hi sam glad ur back to keep this rabble in order.



    wigan andy.


----------



## sammclouis

*thanks wildies..*

hi all..thanks for your welcome back to wildcamping ..i have missed the banter...& also a lot of people
i see a few are going on a meet up this weekend...i hope you have a good time & the weather manages to clear up...im sure if your wet on the outside you will match it on the inside...thanks again for the warm welcome..sammxx


----------



## lenny

***** said:


> If Sam dosn't start posting soon, I will be top poster again


Hi. Graham, I've studied Sams personal profile and can't work out what gender Sam is. help me out.

Anyway Sam welcome back and enjoy, You seem to be a funloving person,and l look forward to reading your posts.

Regards...Lenny


----------



## sammclouis

lenny said:


> Hi. Graham, I've studied Sams personal profile and can't work out what gender Sam is. help me out.
> 
> Anyway Sam welcome back and enjoy, You seem to be a funloving person,and l look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> Regards...Lenny



im a lady.......


----------



## lenny

sammclouis said:


> im a lady.......



Very good, LOL,, No offence intended ,I hope there was none taken.

PS  I,m sure this will give Graham and Kath a Laugh


----------



## sundown

good one samm!
 now you've got poor lenny totally confused.  
  sundown


----------



## sammclouis

lol......i hope that cleared that one up...


----------



## Deleted member 775

sammclouis said:


> im a lady.......


 ha. ha. ha. she is realy back !!making us all laugh, by the way sam remind me are you on the left or right????


----------



## Trevor

sammclouis said:


> hi guys...not exactly a newbie......
> but its good to be back & no im not going for top poster status...im just mainly on here to browse and have the occasional chat with old friends & also to make new friends...hope you all had a great christmas & have an even better 2008...i look forward to chatting.......love sammy xxxx



A big hug for you Sam I am soooooooooo happy to see you back mate.


----------

